# Blu-Ray rental did not include the Extras



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I rented movie from RedBox called Bridesmaids last night and really enjoyed this very funny movie. When it was over I was trying to play some Extra Features on the disc, but it always came up with a message that said something like, "Extra Features are not available on this Rental Version, You should Buy the movie for yourself".
:unbelievable:
I was totally surprised and couldn't believe it.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, well, what do you expect for $1.50 :bigsmile:. I gotta admit, I was also really surprised the first time I ran into one of these discs. I'd think that in the long run it would be cheaper and more profitable to produce one disc for sale and rental vs. different discs for each.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As BD/DVD Sales Market have been crushed due to Streaming and low cost Rentals, Studios are really trying to differentiate between higher and lower cost options by offering Special Features on those that for sale.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> As BD/DVD Sales Market have been crushed due to Streaming and low cost Rentals, Studios are really trying to differentiate between higher and lower cost options by offering Special Features on those that for sale.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Streaming is easy, but usually at the cost of quality. I almost always rent unless it is a movie I know I will watch over and over again. I think people just got in the habit of buying movies. I know I did for awhile. Usually used, but still. I rarely every bring a movie home to put of a shelf anymore. Usually because it just isn't that good, or I don't want to spend $20-30.

I think CD/DVD/Blu-ray sales would do a lot better if they didn't cost so much. The hard copies really need to come down in price. It is easy to spend near $30 on a blu-ray. If the movie industry really wants to fight illegal downloads, loss of sales, they could try prices that would actually make them fly off the shelves instead of collecting dust.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I was surprised when I ran into that message with a BD rental as well. I honestly don't mind that much though as rentals are incredibly cheap right now. I see no problem with studios trying to keep added value content to discs that produce more profit. It's either that or stop adding additional footage and bonus material which cost the studios money and lower the cost even more. 

You can now go to a automated rental kiosk and get a 24hour rental BD for about $1.50. The movie could have cost over 100 million to produce so not including the bonus material is not that bad when you really think about it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Generic said:


> Streaming is easy, but usually at the cost of quality. I almost always rent unless it is a movie I know I will watch over and over again. I think people just got in the habit of buying movies. I know I did for awhile. Usually used, but still. I rarely every bring a movie home to put of a shelf anymore. Usually because it just isn't that good, or I don't want to spend $20-30.
> 
> I think CD/DVD/Blu-ray sales would do a lot better if they didn't cost so much. The hard copies really need to come down in price. It is easy to spend near $30 on a blu-ray. If the movie industry really wants to fight illegal downloads, loss of sales, they could try prices that would actually make them fly off the shelves instead of collecting dust.


Hello,
That is the thing. Blu-ray Disc and especially DVD prices have absolutely plummeted. You just have to buy them when they are On Sale. This week, I purchased Flight of the Conchords: The Complete Series (DVD) ($49.99 MSRP) for $19.99, Inception BD ($29.99) for $7.99, Batman Begins BD ($19.99) for $7.99, The Matrix 10th Anniversary Edition BD ($34.99) for $7.99, and Ben Hur 50th Anniversary Edition (34.99) for 12.99.

Many of these Movies cost about the same as a Rental. Granted, deals are not always that good, but pretty much every week a Studio has a promotion going at Best Buy where they are selling titles for ridiculously low amounts. I honestly think a fairly big reason why BD/DVD Sales are doing so badly is that there is so little Consumer Awareness about just how cheap BD's have become.

Much like DVD's, I remember when even old Movies all cost around $35.00. As I own thousands of DVD/BD's, I sometimes wince when I think about just how much money I spent on probably 25-30% of my library. I have gotten a great deal better about only buying media when it is On Sale like the examples above.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm pretty bad in this regard (I preorder everything.) While I know that I could get much better deals waiting for the sales, obtaining a title on release day is a huge part of the hobby for me (the anticipation, etc.) I started collecting movies in the LaserDisc days, so I was used to paying a great deal more than the current DVD/Blu-ray prices (FOX widescreen titles usually went for $69.95, and > $100 for the collector's editions was not unusual). I do tend to be extremely picky as to the titles I will buy (some will question my taste...LOL), and after nearly a quarter century I have less than 700 titles across all formats (including duplicates, upgrades, TV series, etc.) As for "non-essential" catalog titles, I will get to them when they hit the $5 bin at Wally World... but A-List titles generally are day 1 purchases. Maybe one day I will learn...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I completely respect that manner of amassing a collection. A major reason I purchase so many is due to entertaining and wanting to have something for everybody. That is not to say I will buy Movies that I cannot stand, but if a BD is On Sale that is watchable but I might only watch once I will still do so.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I get most of my discs at the rental stores...but I buy them previously viewed. I very rarely spend more than $10 for a movie. I rented 2 discs last year, and one of those I had to return without watching. Purchased it since, was not going to make the same rental mistake again. I received Crank2 for Christmas, today I bought Crank at Future Shop for $5. Missing the extras is not a big deal for me. I watched every minute of extras on the LOTR Extended Box set, but I only watch about 1% of the extras on all my other discs. Rather than spend time on the extras, I put in the next disc.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I really like to see Blooper/Gag Reels if they are available.


----------

